# Brucey Baby is home .. again!



## Antw23uk (22 June 2016)

Last April I got a call about a snake someone needed to rehome so I went along to an address a few miles from home and found a snake barely alive, freezing cold, covered in mites and open burn marks down his back from a faulty/ unstated heat source. He was under weight and malnourished and had about three layers of eye scales which hadn't shed off so he could barely see. He also had a cracking respiratory infection! I spent months getting him back to full health and he turned out to be a rather lovely 5ft ish common boa constrictor I called Bruce (after my vet who helped me get him back on track)

I rehomed him in December last year to a nice couple who promised him a forever home but sadly that didn't work out and I got a message a couple of weeks ago asking if I wanted first refusal because they were unable to keep him anymore! Of course I said yes immediately, we've since moved to a larger property so can accommodate him without the OH moaning at me for having a large snake in the lounge!

He has shockingly and naively been fed every two weeks for 6 months plus the odd rat here and there if there other snakes didn't eat! so he is now rather large and porky and what they did in six months will take me a year to get off him because he is naturally a very lazy sedate ambush predator. I know snakes aren't for everyone but I love this guy so much. I was completely out of my comfort zone when I took him on, only ever having kept healthy reptiles and I'm so proud of being able to bring him back from near death to a lovely healthy boy. 

Yes he has his off days where he wants to take your head off but he is also, and thankfully, mainly a really sweet natured curious fella who likes to come out and see the world (he is blooming heavy though!) He will now go back to being fed a much more suitable every 3-4 weeks and I doubt I will try and rehome him again, lol 

All hail the Brucey Baby 

Last year before he left me looking sleek and gorgeous .. 












And last night having freshly shed his skin ... excuse the mess I've lost the will to unpack and tidy since the move!


----------



## hackneylass2 (23 June 2016)

Bruce is gorgeous!  Hope you can find a good home for him...if you can bear to part with him!


----------



## Antw23uk (23 June 2016)

I don't think I will bother now. They are two a penny these male common boas and rescues up and down the country are full of similar stories and it took me months to find the first home for him and that didn't work! ... He's no trouble so might as well stay


----------



## hackneylass2 (25 June 2016)

That's good to hear.  Well done you!


----------



## Emilieu (26 June 2016)

Ha ha OMG he is huge! But very handsome. I'm glad you have been reunited - obviously meant to be!


----------



## poiuytrewq (26 June 2016)

Wow! Not sure I'd want him in my lounge either tbh however much space we had! 
I've always been fascinated by snakes but a bit scared at the same time! As a kid i used to visit the local reptile shop and just watch them for ages! ( they must have thought i was mental)
 I can touch one but not sure I'd be happy with it being loose in the room. Does he move fast ever?


----------

